# Tufts Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Communications Manager*
Tufts University 
in Medford, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 02/22/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Overview*

The Department of Public Safety (DPS) is a division of Tufts University comprising the University Police Department, Office of Emergency Management, and Department of Fire Safety. It is vital for DPS to nurture a transparent, honest relationship with the Tufts' community and to engage the community in events, updates, and information from the department on a regular basis.

*What You'll Do*

The Communications Manager will support the mission of Tufts University by serving as the primary liaison between the division and the university community. The manager will work to enhance the department's fair and impartial policing mission by promoting messaging of inclusivity and diversity to all members of the university community. The Communications Manager will work with DPS leadership to assist with outreach with students, faculty, and staff.

Under the direction of the Executive Director of Public Safety and in coordination with University Communications and Marketing, the Communications Manager will plan, develop, and coordinate a holistic interactive communications program for DPS. The primary function of the manager is to provide accurate and timely information to the Tufts community on all related matters, and in the spirit of transparency and integrity- to assist DPS leadership with engaging the Tufts community, collaboratively.

*What We're Looking For

Basic Requirements:*

Knowledge and experience as typically acquired through completion of a Bachelor's degree in communications, journalism, radio/television broadcasting, web/digital media, or a related field.
5 years of professional work experience in public relations, journalism, social media
Communications, newspaper reporting, radio/television broadcasting with emphasis on production, or web/digital media.
Based on position requirements, additional education, training, and/or work experience in areas of journalism, social media outreach and community engagement.
*Knowledge, Skills and Abilities (KSAs)*

Knowledge of media production, including social media platforms and best practices of same, social media analytics and publishing tools, communication, and dissemination techniques.
Exceptional writing and grammar skills.
Knowledge of Associated Press (AP) Style.
Knowledge of public relations techniques and tactics.
Knowledge of professional applications of research and writing skills.
Skill in public speaking and delivering presentations to individuals and groups.
Skill in time management, organizing work assignments, and responding quickly and effectively to challenges.
Skill in creating and launching geo-targeted social media campaigns.
Community Outreach Experience
Skill in organizing and managing live online events (Facebook Live, Twitter Q&A's, Reddit AMA, etc.)
Ability to interpret, condense, and edit information for various media formats.
Ability to establish long-range objectives and specify the strategies and actions to achieve them.
Ability to occasionally work flexible hours during emergency and non-emergency events
_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._
Tufts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds.


----------

